# St Andrews parish church Illington norfolk



## jess81 (Jul 21, 2009)

Illinketune, Ilsingtune, or as it is now called, Illington
St Andrews Parish Church of England Illington Norfolk
Built in 1672 there was an appeal for funding in 1882 and it was finally restored in 1887
recorded Baptisms was 1813 to 1880
can not find any information in the 1900's for the church other than there was a Faculty to confirm the erection of a cross on the north wall of the church, with citation in 1924.
Also here was Notes of dates and inscriptions of the three bells of St Andrew's church, Illington, early 20th century. c 1900-1939
there is an inscription to the memory of Sir John Churchman, Knight patron of this church, who suddenly departed this life, Feb. 24, 1688, Ag. 56. There is an altar tomb in the chancel for him and at the foot of the tomb are two small stones, for GORE, son of WILLIAM CHURCHMAN, Esq. and SUSAN his wife, who died Jan. 12, 1692, aged 9 months and SUSAN their daughter an infant, buried April 23, 1692.

Records are pretty scarce on this church unfortunately.

Was not sure how to gain access to this site, the access roads were very thin and not alot of space to park, you could see the church from the main road but didnt seem to be accessible, we walked down the farmers drive in hope to ask them how to get there but half way down was the entrance to the public bridleway which led straight to it.
You can not get in it is very secure and bolted. The site is very overgrown and was hard to see where the graves were, the main graves were them of a family named 'Doe'.
Make sure you are covered up should you wish to get all the way round due to the amount of stinging nettles.
Was very sad to see the graves and tombs, they are very neglected and one tomb under the tree was actually broken and open.














































the birds made a nice home of it though


----------



## Intron (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love to find documentation to say why the church was closed or when. Information so far is sparce at best. it would have been good to talk to some one local to gleam some local knowledge of the place and history. Also it would be intresting if the 3 bells are still in the tower i would love to get in and have a look as its a little odd how its totaly devoid of any normal displays of a church.

Being that its remote and off the beaten track means no one has ruined it and the only things to get in are a few birds.

With the number of walkers arround though i would watch out if your driving the lanes are only a single cars width and you really dont want to collect one round a blind bend.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice find, I love going round old churches but like you find it sad that some end up this way


----------



## jess81 (Jul 23, 2009)

after so much searching found the church of england website which has a document of all there churches made redundant, St Andrews was declared redundant on 21/10/1987- dont quote me on that date but thats the nearest i have found so far on it.....


----------



## Intron (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are my own snaps following a recent visit. really liked this church. Odd location and still a little bit of a mystery of the back story. Proved to be a nice site as it wasn't trashed shame was not able to get in.


----------

